
Speaking Knots - jansoen
https://soender.blog/Speaking-Knots/
======
hinkley
Pull resistance - when I learned about the butterfly knot, I also learned the
term 'spilling', because the butterfly doesn't spill in any direction (which I
used to great effect on a long lead for a very energetic puppy). Wikipedia
says it's also called 'capsizing'. Interesting that the author discovered the
butterfly knot had this quality without learning either term.

Seems to me that another quality would also matter: length. A butterfly knot
takes a good bit of length out of the rope, which shortens your longest
sentence.

He did encounter another quality I always found quite frustrating: knots that
can't be tied in the bight. Usually when I'm doing knots I need at least two.
If you tie the wrong one first, you start fishing the standing end through in
order to tie the second, before you realize that it would be faster to start
over.

------
imglorp
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quipu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quipu)

------
Gys
It seems the overhand and barrel can only be made using one end of the rope?
The others can be made anywhere, without access to an end? To enable longer
stories, I suggest to only use knots that be done without using an end.

------
koliber
How do you tie an overhand on the bight?

~~~
bdjewkes
You form a bight, and tie an overhand knot with it. Sorry if that sounds
facetious - that's really the answer. Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fOKk1HPjbI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fOKk1HPjbI)

